# Custom Tone curve



## quantum (Mar 23, 2015)

I managed in a previous edition to save a custom tone curve under Point Curve menu. So I now have Linear, Medium, Strong and my custom one called strong S. 
I cannot for the life of me find out how to save another one other than on the other side of my screen in the presets panel. Has something changed? Am I limited to 4 Tone Curve Panel presets?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 23, 2015)

You must be in Point Curve mode (little square button depressed) and have a curve different than one saved to save an additional Curve Preset.  You are not limited to 4.


----------



## quantum (Mar 25, 2015)

Ahhhh. Thanks Rikk


----------

